# Higgins Color Flo



## the tinker (May 8, 2015)

The last time I posted this bike was when I brought all the parts home this past winter.
 I finally have put it all together and brought it out for the "first ride".   Only thing I cant seem to find is the Bat Wing Light. Have to keep looking. I am sure its someplace safe. Cant ride it without that light.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (May 8, 2015)

Nice looking bike!


----------



## Boris (May 8, 2015)

the tinker said:


> Only thing I cant seem to find is the Bat Wing Light. Have to keep looking. I am sure its someplace safe. Cant ride it without that light.View attachment 213031




You put more faith in those dummies than I ever would.


----------



## vincev (May 10, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> You put more faith in those dummies than I ever would.




I never trusted a dummy that smokes.Dave do you smoke??


----------



## Evans200 (May 10, 2015)

the tinker said:


> The last time I posted this bike was when I brought all the parts home this past winter.
> I finally have put it all together and brought it out for the "first ride".   Only thing I cant seem to find is the Bat Wing Light. Have to keep looking. I am sure its someplace safe. Cant ride it without that light.View attachment 213026View attachment 213028View attachment 213029View attachment 213031




Since you've lost the batwing headlight, I'll give you $100 for that silly looking light on top of the anvil. You won't be needing it, right?


----------

